# Ex left our pictures on facebook. Am I reading too much into it?



## theconfused (Jan 26, 2018)

I know I might be reading too much into this but the ex and I parted about a month ago after an LTR. After we parted, she blocked me from facebook, but has since removed the block and I see that some of our pictures are still on her page in the public domain, including one with her kissing me on the cheek and a comment saying "love". Maybe it is just my perspective that once a relationship is done, I may wish to separate myself from those memories. 

She also has some up of my family, kids, etc. 

Obviously I would like to reconcile but she has not contacted me and I don't wish to contact her at this point. I am just curious if this is just a false ray of hope, or if women just see pictures like this differently?


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

theconfused said:


> I know I might be reading too much into this but the ex and I parted about a month ago after an LTR. After we parted, she blocked me from facebook, but has since removed the block and I see that some of our pictures are still on her page in the public domain, including one with her kissing me on the cheek and a comment saying "love". Maybe it is just my perspective that once a relationship is done, I may wish to separate myself from those memories.
> 
> She also has some up of my family, kids, etc.
> 
> Obviously I would like to reconcile but she has not contacted me and I don't wish to contact her at this point. I am just curious if this is just a false ray of hope, or if women just see pictures like this differently?


Don't over think it, it is just part of her history and she does not need to delete everything once she is no longer with someone. My XW apparently has all my pics still from all our years together and I have not deleted all my pics either they go back 10+ years so its a huge chunk of my life.

I do not know the circumstances on why you split? have you had any contact since the split?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

theconfused said:


> I know I might be reading too much into this but the ex and I parted about a month ago after an LTR. After we parted, she blocked me from facebook, but has since removed the block and I see that some of our pictures are still on her page in the public domain, including one with her kissing me on the cheek and a comment saying "love". Maybe it is just my perspective that once a relationship is done, I may wish to separate myself from those memories.
> 
> She also has some up of my family, kids, etc.
> 
> Obviously I would like to reconcile but she has not contacted me and I don't wish to contact her at this point. I am just curious if this is just a false ray of hope, or if women just see pictures like this differently?


Once you have made it known to your girlfriend that you do not want to end the relationship, then you need to stay away from her social media. Doing so will just prolong your pain.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

FWIW, I pay little attention to what I post on social media. Its just light entertainment, no deep thought goes into what posts stay and what get deleted.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The flame has not been extinguished. 

She can be recaptured, retaken.

Pride holds her back. 
Holds her mouth shut, her feet immobile.

She can be retaken.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Block her and stop looking at her posts on social media.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Post some hot pictures of your new girlfriend on stupid book....sorry I mean fake book....i mean **** book.


You moving on might make her to want you back.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, you are reading too much into it. I suppose you can assume she doesn't hate you with the fury of a thousand suns since she didn't take them down, but you can't assume anything about her wanting you back.

I think it would be healthier for you to forget her and move on. It's easy to get lost in the fantasies of "what if", but your heart won't be open to new relationships if you're keeping a place reserved for her. Consider removing her from your friend list to help you move in the right direction.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

theconfused said:


> I know I might be reading too much into this but the ex and I parted about a month ago after an LTR. After we parted, she blocked me from facebook, but has since removed the block and I see that some of our pictures are still on her page in the public domain, including one with her kissing me on the cheek and a comment saying "love". Maybe it is just my perspective that once a relationship is done, I may wish to separate myself from those memories.
> 
> She also has some up of my family, kids, etc.
> 
> Obviously I would like to reconcile but she has not contacted me and I don't wish to contact her at this point. I am just curious if this is just a false ray of hope, or if women just see pictures like this differently?


If she blocked you ... then unblocked you then that could be a sign.

I don't understand the 'I would like to reconcile' with the 'I don't wish to contact her at this point'. They don't seem to go together. Maybe there is something missing that would explain this.

If I wanted to reconcile and she gave me that sign (block and then unblock), I would contact her.


----------



## theconfused (Jan 26, 2018)

She already knows I want her back. I made numerous attempts to talk and reconcile shortly after we split. She told me to move on. As hard as it is, I am trying to respect that boundary! She honestly is one of the most stubborn women I have ever met and will probably not contact just to stick to her word. And if i do, i am not respecting her boundary. 

Most of the pictures of us are PUBLIC which means I can see them, even if not a friend. When you block someone on there, you are automatically unfriended. I have not sent a friend request and honestly, I know I should not. I really feel like the ball is in her court here. 

I know this is stupid games with social media, but I could see maybe having a few left on there, but there is probably 15-20 with me or me and her.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

If she wants you back, she'll contact you. 
If she doesn't, she want.

You are loookong for all these "signs".

You'd be better off moving on. Trust me, if it didn't work the first time, it won't with the second or third, either.

You know that women like to have men who pine for them, but won't give those men the time of day, right? You are playing right into her hands, and going to give her the opportunity to crush you.
Don't.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

theconfused said:


> I know this is stupid games with social media, but I could see maybe having a few left on there, but there is probably 15-20 with me or me and her.


I'm assuming you're very young because only Millennials are foolish enough to believe that Facebook is the Holy Grail of relationships. I laugh every time I read, "our relationship is Facebook official." How far we've sunk as an intelligent society.

Stop reading between the lines just because she didn't delete some pictures. 

But if her next boyfriend is another one who thinks Facebook sets the standard for all relationships, then he'll probably make her take all those pictures down before they become 'Facebook Official." 

My freakin' brain hurts.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Move on. Seriously, move on. Don't keep looking back. You're hurting yourself. You're picking at your scab. Move on.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes you are reading to much into it and letting your imagination run your emotions. You two are broke up, you are part of her history but not her current life, stop being a Facebook creeper and move on.


----------

